# ورقة عمل بعنوان ( دور ممثلي نقابات العمال في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية ) ...



## جمعة محمد سلامة (4 مايو 2012)

*
المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة ( أثناء إلقاء الورقة )*


قدمت هذه الورقة ضمن فعاليات المؤتمر العلمي الأول بعنوان :
 * ( نحو بيئة عمل صحية وآمنة )*

والذي عقد بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للسلامة والصحة المهنية في بيئة العمل
* بتنظيم من الجمعية العربية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة*

... نادي الحكمة ( مدينة رأس البر / محافظة دمياط ) ...
28 أبريل 2012

​ لتحميل الورقة من هنا :

http://www.mediafire.com/?w918oj4t3su2c25






​​


----------

